# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  هذه الإضافة تسمح لك باستخراج و نسخ نص موجود في أي صورة أو مقطع فيديو

## mohamed73

من المحتمل أن  يكون النسخ واللصق هما الأمران أو العمليات الأكثر شهرة واستخدامًا في  العالم. نعلم جميعًا اختصاراتهم وهم يمثلون أسهل طريقة للحصول على  المعلومات المضمنة في أي مستند أو موقع ويب. ومع ذلك ، تتعقد الأمور عندما  لا يكون الملف نصًا ، بل صورة. لهذا السبب ، نريد أن نقدم لك أداة تهدف إلى  نسخ نص  في صورة أو مقطع فيديو.   اسمه Blackbox وهو امتداد  كروم يمكنك من خلاله تنفيذ هذه المهمة من متصفحك. أتاح وصول تقنية  التعرف الضوئي OCR  على الحروف الفرصة لنا لتصدير النص الملتقط في صورة  بتنسيق قابل للتحرير. يعد هذا خيارًا ممتازًا يستفيد من أدوات مثل Google  Lens ونفس مترجم  غوغل  القادر على التعرف على النص في الصور. هناك أيضًا  خيارات تهدف إلى نسخ نص الصورة ، ومع ذلك ، فإن Blackbox هو أحد أكثر  الخيارات الأفضل في مجاله . يوفر Blackbox  إمكانية نسخ ليس فقط النص من صورة ولكن أيضًا من مقاطع الفيديو. لذلك ، إذا  كنت تجري بحثًا عن مصدر سمعي بصري ورأيت بعض النصوص المفيدة ، يمكنك  استخراجها. بالإضافة إلى ذلك ، فإن طريقة استخدامه بسيطة حقًا والنتائج  دقيقة جدًا. بهذا المعنى ،  للحصول على نص موجود في  صورة أو مقطع فيديو باستخدام Blackbox ، سيكون  عليك فقط النقر فوق  أيقونة الامتداد. بعد ذلك ، سيكون عليك فقط تحديد النص  الذي تريد الحصول عليه وهذا كل شيء. وبالتالي ، ستتمكن من نسخ نص من صورة  أو مقطع فيديو وتجنب الاضطرار إلى  كتابته في مستند منفصل. بهذه الطريقة ،  نتحدث عن  امتداد  يمكن أن  يوفر لنا الكثير من الوقت الثمين  .      الرابط الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

